# ISO Strawberry Fluff



## CookinBlondie (Aug 19, 2004)

When I was younger, my greatgrandma used to make this stuff she called strawberry fluff. It was HEAVENLY! But, a few years ago, she passed away. "What's the problem?" you might ask, well, aside from losing one of my childhood heroes, my whole family lost that lovly dessert. I have looked everywhere for it, old cookbooks, the internet, everywhere, but it just won't turn up. What I have found is one that has cottage cheese in it, but i know that wasn't an ingredient in her strawberry fluff. If anyone has any ideas about where to look, of if any of you might have this recipe, please share. I would GREATLY appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alix (Aug 19, 2004)

OK, I don't know if it is the same thing, we call it Pink Dessert (very original I know) and we use raspberry jello, but you can use strawberry.

1 pkg jello
1 pint whipping cream

Make jello according to instructions, but do not allow to fully set. Whip cream. Fold into half set jello and serve in pretty dishes. 

You can use a flavoured fruit juice as the cold water portion of the jello to give it more ooomph! Good luck.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks Alix! That dessert sounds really good, but I don't think it is what I'm talking about. This thing had a grahmn (sp?) cracker crust on the bottom. Thanks again for your help. I'll definatly have to try your pink fluff!


----------



## chefmom (Aug 23, 2004)

*Strawberry Fluff*

I have heard of the dessert and was searching my cookbooks.  I found 2 possibilities for you. 
Did your Grandmothers dessert have a graham cracker crust or chunks of graham crackers mixed into a creamy strawberry pudding like mixture?  

Let me know and hopefully I can shoot off one of these recipes.  By the way, if these don't work I have my own Grandmom's recipes books from the early 1900's.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 26, 2004)

THANKS! Well, it's been a while, but i'm pretty sure it had a graham cracker crust. thanks again!


----------



## Psiguyy (Aug 26, 2004)

I must be getting old because I can't remember what it's called, but there is a dessert item that's made with pureed strawberries, chopped and whole strawberries, and whipped cream.  It has a European name that totally escapes me.  

AHA!  I just took a couple of minutes to grab a Diet Coke and remembered what I was thinking of.  

Strawberries Romanoff.  

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&q=strawberry+romanoff


----------



## Raine (Aug 26, 2004)

I know this isn't it, but it sounded interesting. 

STRAWBERRY SALAD (dairy)

2 cups crushed (not too fine) unsalted pretzels (6 oz.) 
3 tablespoons. sugar

3/4 cup butter

1 8-oz. pkg. cream cheese, softened

1 cup confectioners sugar

1 8-oz. container frozen nondairy whipped topping, thawed
 2 cups miniature marshmallows (4 oz.) 
2 cups water

2 (3 oz.) pkgs. kosher strawberry-flavored gelatin

2 (12 oz.) pkgs. frozen strawberries, partially thawed


Preheat oven to 350. Combine the pretzels, sugar, and melted butter in medium-size bowl; mix well. Press the mixture into the bottom of a 9" X 13"" baking dish. Bake the crust for 15 minutes or until lightly toasted. Cool completely. Beat together the cream cheese & confectioners sugar in a large bowl. Fold in the whipped topping and the marshmallows. Spread the mixture over the crust in an even layer. Bring water to boiling in a medium-size saucepan. Add gelatin and stir to dissolve. Add strawberries.  Pour over second layer. Refrigerate until firm. To serve, cut the salad into squares.


----------



## Raine (Aug 26, 2004)

Have you seen this one?

Heavenly Strawberry Fluff
Serves/Makes:16

12 ounces tub of frozen whipped topping (fat free optional)
12 ounces tub whipped cream cheese
20 ounces frozen strawberries in syrup (I used halved berries.)
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 (15 ounce) angel food cake cut into 1"cubes




Mix whipped topping with cream cheese until smooth. Add the strawberries and lemon juice. Fold in the cake cubes. Store in the refrigerator before and after serving - if there is anything left!


----------



## Raine (Aug 26, 2004)

Strawberry Tapioca Fluff

If you remember the '50's or are looking for a nostalgic treat, give this dessert a whirl. It's sure to bring back memories of the 'olden days'.

1 (3.5-ounce) package vanilla pudding mix, (not instant) 
1/2 cup tapioca 
1 (3.5-ounce) package strawberry gelatin 
3 cups warm water 
2 cups sliced fresh strawberries
1 (8-ounce) container frozen non-dairy whipped topping, thawed 
In a saucepan mix together vanilla pudding mix, tapioca, and strawberry gelatin. Stir in warm water. Cook on medium heat until thickened. Remove from the heat and chill in the refrigerator until slightly thickened but not set. 
Stir in sliced strawberries; mix well. 
Fold in whipped topping until blended. 
Pour into 9 x 9 x 2-inch pan. 
Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight. 
Cut into squares to serve. 
Makes 9 servings.


----------



## Raine (Aug 26, 2004)

STRAWBERRY FLUFF DESSERT

1 can Borden sweetened condensed milk (chilled)
1 sm. can crushed pineapple
1 can strawberry pie filling
1 (8 oz.) container Cool Whip

Drain pineapple. Whip milk, combine all ingredients and beat at medium speed of mixture until stiff. Refrigerate. Hint: may be frozen for later use and tastes great as a frozen dessert.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 2, 2004)

THANKS! You all have been a big help! Really! These don't seem right though. I know that this recipe didn't have any chunks in it, but i will try some of these that you all have posted. THANKS LOADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 3, 2004)

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> THANKS! You all have been a big help! Really! These don't seem right though. I know that this recipe didn't have any chunks in it, but i will try some of these that you all have posted. THANKS LOADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Drat.  I thought for sure you were talking about the strawberries romanoff.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 3, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> CookinBlondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Psi, that wasn't it, but I'm sure it's good and I will have to try it.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 4, 2004)

here's another possibility?

Mile-High Strawberry Pie

10 ounces frozen strawberries or raspberries -- thawed
1/2 cup sugar -- or to taste
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 large egg whites
3/4 cup whipping cream
1 baked pie shell or graham cracker crust

In a large bowl, combine berries, sugar, lemon juice, and egg whites. 
Beat with an electric mixer until soft peaks form and mixture is very thick (15 to 20 minutes). 
In a separate bowl, whip the cream to soft peaks and fold into berry mixture. Gently pile filling high into crust and freeze until firm. 
About 30 minutes before serving, transfer pie from freezer to refrigerator.

*Any berry can be substituted.

Good Luck!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 5, 2004)

Hmm...  My grandmother made a dessert we affectionately refer to as "Strawberry Stuff" and no gathering was complete without it.

Strawberry Stuff

1 cup graham cracker crumbs (about 16 squares), crushed 
2 tablespoons butter, melted 
1 (3 ounce) package strawberry gelatin 
1 cup boiling water 
1lb fresh strawberries, smashed or pureed 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
4 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup confectioners’ sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Dash salt 
1 cup whipping cream, whipped
Fresh strawberries and mint leaves (optional)

In a small bowl, blend crushed cracker crumbs and butter; set aside 1 tablespoon for topping. Press the remaining crumb mixture onto the bottom of a greased 8-inch square baking dish. Bake at 325 degrees F for about 10 minutes until golden brown. Cool on a wire rack.

In another bowl, dissolve gelatin in boiling water; stir in smashed strawberries and lemon juice. Refrigerate until partially set, about 1-1/2 hours.

In yet another bowl, beat the cream cheese, sugar, vanilla extract and salt until smooth. Fold in whipped cream. Spread half over cooled crust. Cover and refrigerate remaining cream mixture. Pour partially-set gelatin mixture over filling; refrigerate until firm. Top with remaining cream mixture. Refrigerate overnight.

Sprinkle with reserved crumbs and/or garnish with fresh strawberry slices and mint leaves.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow, Audeo - that sounds great!  Don't know if it was what CookinBlondie
was looking for, but I copied it and for sure will serve to my family at Thanksgiving!  Sounds like just the special thing I was looking for to liven up our "ususal" Thanksgiving fare.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 6, 2004)

Another thing I knwo about this dessert is that it doesn't have layers. Thanks everyone for your help so far!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 6, 2004)

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> Thanks Alix! That dessert sounds really good, but I don't think it is what I'm talking about. This thing had a grahmn (sp?) cracker crust on the bottom. Thanks again for your help. I'll definatly have to try your pink fluff!




You could do it WW's way but put graham crackers on the bottom. 


There is a dessert that we get at our local delis here on Long Island, It has crushed graham crackers on the bottom and chocolate pudding on top covered with whipped cream you could replace the chocolate with strawberry pudding.  :?:  Just a thought.


----------



## clara (Sep 10, 2004)

dear cookinblondie
Was the filling a little mousse like? or was it pudding like?
I am a chef by trade and I beleive we can get very close to your grandma's fluff, the bottom sounds pretty straight forward but the rest sounds confusing, or should I say, a little bit of a mistery to me!!
do you think that there was dairy products in it? or just the fruit?
was it glazed? think about it, truth is we might get to the same strawberry fluff but it will probably never taste like your grandmother's, true?
truly, 
clara, NSW, Australia. :?


----------



## clara (Sep 10, 2004)

dear cookinblondie
Was the filling a little mousse like? or was it pudding like?
I am a chef by trade and I beleive we can get very close to your grandma's fluff, the bottom sounds pretty straight forward but the rest sounds confusing, or should I say, a little bit of a mistery to me!!
do you think that there was dairy products in it? or just the fruit?
was it glazed? think about it, truth is we might get to the same strawberry fluff but it will probably never taste like your grandmother's, true?
truly, 
clara, NSW, Australia. :?


----------



## 62Gidget (Sep 12, 2004)

*Strawberry Bavarian Cream*

Going into my Betty Crocker Cookbook I have found a 
Strawberry Bavarian Cream.
1 -10 oz frozen sliced strawberries, thawed (many times I use fresh sliced sprinkled with sugar)
1 cup boiling water
1 -3oz pkg strawberry flavored gelatin
1 cup chilled whipping cream
Drain strawberries, reserving syrup.  Pour boiling water over gelatin in bowl, stirring until gelatin is dissolved.  Add enough cold water to reserved syrup to measure 1 cup; stir into dissolved gelatin.  Chill until almost set.

In chilled bowl, beat cream until stiff.  Beat gelatin until foamy.  Fold gelatin and strawberries into whipped cream.

Pour into 1 quart mold.  Can serve directly from container or unmolded.
You will find that the sliced frozen strawberries leave very little in the way of chunks, they really break down.

Hope this may be what you are looking for.  It goes back many,  many years.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 14, 2004)

clara said:
			
		

> dear cookinblondie
> Was the filling a little mousse like? or was it pudding like?
> I am a chef by trade and I beleive we can get very close to your grandma's fluff, the bottom sounds pretty straight forward but the rest sounds confusing, or should I say, a little bit of a mistery to me!!
> do you think that there was dairy products in it? or just the fruit?
> ...



I know for sure that it wasn't glazed, and it was more mousse like. Thanks clara!


----------

